# Looking for info wendtii varients (photos?)



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I can't seem to locate much info or photos on the following so I was hoping someone could chime in.

Wendtii Green:

x hybrid
x green geko
x long

Thanks!


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Green Gecko, submerged










into the tank










Emersed, in comparisson with a new wendtii var. from Tropica, Brown Rubin, buy I am nor totaly sure...










Greets


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks Xema!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

According to Oriental Aquariums Handbook the wendtii 'Green Gecko' is quote

"another cultivar developed at Oriental Aquarium Singapore through mutation breeding. The newly emerging leaves are yellowish green with brown streaks along the midrib. Later these leaves attain light green in color." What they call brown I call red. 

Another cultivar of theirs I have never seen mentioned is the wendtii chameleon. Its pattern of variegation is not uniform but has creamy white and brown (red) patches. Also developed through mutation according to their book.

My question to the real serious Cryp collectors like Phil, Art and Paul, do hybrid and mutated cultivars hold the same appeal to you? What would Jan think of these? This is purely engineered for aquarium decorative use. Would this be like hydridizing fish in your view? A no no?


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Robert Hudson said:


> My question to the real serious Cryp collectors like Phil, Art and Paul,


And what are the rest of crypts collectors? Am I not a real crypt collector?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Xema, I'm quite sure you are a very real, serious even, crypt collector!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Xema said:


> And what are the rest of crypts collectors? Am I not a real crypt collector?


Most definately you are!!!


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Xema, 

Of course you are ! I have yet to see so many cryptocoryne pictures and selection besides Jan's website. 

Keep doing what you are doing and we will have you at AGA as another Cryptcoryne Specialist / Speaker.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Geez, I have no idea, are you? I am not passing judgement on anyone, I am just curious what Cryp collectors think of hybrids. Seems a rather simple question to me. I mention these people because over the years I have helped track down Cryps for them and I know how serious they are about Cryps. So Xema, what do you think about hybrids?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

For me, it depends on the plant---how nice it looks, and how easy to grow it is. I like wendtii green gecko because it is pretty with its dark green leaves with the brownish-purple color concentrated along the midrib. It forms a dense, but not too tall bush. It is also easy to grow. 

some hybrids or cultivars look ugly and distorted to me. Going outside of crypts, I don't like the Tropica variety of Echinodorus parviflorus. I have the 'wild type' variety, and it looks a lot more graceful and normal in appearance.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks Paul. I wonder how many others agree. I thought some folks collected Cryps for what the spathe looks like and the rariety of a wild specie. When I subscribed to the Cryp list, people seemed to kinda scoff at common Sri Lanka cryps. Personaly I would like to see OA, Tropica, Dennerle, Hans Barth, and other growers come out with more Cryp hybrids.

Again Xema, I apologize. My question/comment was not meant to reflect on you, be directed to you in particular, and I am sorry if my wording left that impression. I would certainly never wish to offend you or the many people here who enjoy looking at your pictures.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I also keep and collect a large number of Cryptocoryne species (although not as large as that of Xemas!) emersed for flowering and propagation.

Unlike fish, I think hybrids of plants are OK. Some of the new varieties of wendtii are actually extremely attractive plants that are useful for aquascaping. Some of them are low growing, prettily marked plants which put out a dense rosette of leaves like wendtii x hybrid. Wendtii "Green Gecko" is also a beauty and happy that I've been able to obtain it. These two are actually among my favorite Cryptocorynes at this point.

After all, many Cryptocorynes are natural hybrids to begin with such as x timahensis, x willisii, x willisii "lucens," etc.

I guess I do not discriminate, growing both the common Sri Lankan crypts as well as the acid-loving and uncommon southeast Asian crypts...

Carlos


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> After all, many Cryptocorynes are natural hybrids to begin with such as x timahensis, x willisii, x willisii "lucens," etc.


Excellent point Carlos!  I was going to bring that up if someone raised an objection to hybrids! Plants do hybridize in nature, or mutate to sub species or variant species.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

To Robert H.

I do that I am doing not for get any honor mention, or so. I love plants and I love Cryptocorynes, we have got lots of things to learn on that creatures. 
So I spend my free time trying to share my knowledge with all people around the world.
So I work hard translating my info into the english, beacause I am conscious that the most of the crypts collector speaking english.

You can find in my hombe page somethings like this:

Introduccion to the emersed culture in Cryptocoryne (only spanish version yet)

or this
growing emersed cryptororynes on live moss(only spanish version yet)

I think, it´s serius and interesting info for many crypts collector.
I am agricultural engineer so I know something about plant culture.

About hybrids, real theme,

I think all attempt to get new variations basing in the possibilities of DNA is rigth. Using genetic alterations is for me an aberration. Defining DNA possibilities; for example Green Gecko, it is got using UV radiation, but the potetial to get this amazing color is into its DNA, we only give it the possibility of express it. The same with hybrid, it´s a natural fact, we are only improving the condition to get a natural cross. So with better condition to hybridization provide for us, it is not a natural hybrid, now will be an artificial hybrid.
In the opossite, if you are taking directly gens and changing it to get new results.... I think it is a problem... Beacause you are destrying the original DNA.

Greets from Spain


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

To see a lot of wendtii varieties, I recommend browsing the first four or five pages of this forum. There are a lot of wendtii varieties pictured there.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

well the question for me is natural hybridisation and artificial hybridisation. it is totally different. You can have crypts from the eastern part of malaysia naturally hybridise with crypts found near them..but its a differnt case when you hybridise one with some crypt found only in sri lanka. I'm obviously not for hybrid crypts..lol... No doubt it will probably increase genetic diversity..but i feel that such plants are just not naturally occuring... and so dont include thme in my collection. Should they happen to occur naturally in the future.. well.. then i'll include them. To put that in simple words.. i just collect the crypts that are known to naturally occur... be it whether they are hybridisations or not.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Thank you Xema. I enjoyed reading your English WEB pages very much.



> i just collect the crypts that are known to naturally occur... be it whether they are hybridisations or not.


Thats kind of what I expected to hear from some people at least. I hope Gomer does not mind me hijacking this thread, it had been inactive for a little while!


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 4, 2005)

Well, I'm not a crypt expert by far, but I do LOVE crypts ! 
Out of the wendtii varieties, I'd have to go with 'Mi-Oya' which I think is a beautiful plant.


----------

